# Xorg installation fails please help



## anirudh (Apr 25, 2013)

Hello,

I am new to FreeBSD and I am trying to install Xorg but unable to do so because of some errors (see below). I Googled and searched the forums to find any solution but didn't find any. Can someone please help me out with this installation?


```
bsdvm# cd /usr/ports/x11/xorg
bsdvm# ls
CVS             Makefile        pkg-descr       pkg-plist       work
bsdvm# make install clean
===>  Installing for xorg-7.5.1
===>   xorg-7.5.1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/dri.pc - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/dri.pc in /usr/ports/graphics/dri
===>  Building for dri-7.4.4,2
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/Mesa-7.4.4/src'
Making sources for autoconf
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/Mesa-7.4.4/src/glx/x11'
cc -c -I. -I../../../include -I../../../include/GL/internal -I../../../src/mesa -I../../../src/mesa/glapi -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/drm   -I/usr/local/include   -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr/local/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -std=c99 -ffast-math -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIC  -DUSE_X86_ASM -DUSE_MMX_ASM -DUSE_3DNOW_ASM -DUSE_SSE_ASM -DHAVE_POSIX_MEMALIGN -DUSE_XCB -DPTHREADS -DUSE_EXTERNAL_DXTN_LIB=1 -DIN_DRI_DRIVER -DHAVE_ALIAS -DGLX_INDIRECT_RENDERING -DGLX_DIRECT_RENDERING -DXF86VIDMODE -D_REENTRANT -UIN_DRI_DRIVER -DDEFAULT_DRIVER_DIR=\"/usr/local/lib/dri\" glcontextmodes.c -o glcontextmodes.o
glcontextmodes.c:42:23: error: GL/glxint.h: No such file or directory
In file included from glcontextmodes.c:67:
glcontextmodes.h:39: warning: type defaults to 'int' in declaration of '__GLXvisualConfig'
glcontextmodes.h:39: error: expected ';', ',' or ')' before '*' token
glcontextmodes.c:132: warning: type defaults to 'int' in declaration of '__GLXvisualConfig'
glcontextmodes.c:132: error: expected ';', ',' or ')' before '*' token
gmake[2]: *** [glcontextmodes.o] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/Mesa-7.4.4/src/glx/x11'
gmake[1]: *** [subdirs] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/Mesa-7.4.4/src'
gmake: *** [default] Error 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/dri.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/xorg.
```


----------



## YZMSQ (Apr 26, 2013)

Are you sure the ports tree on your box is up-to-date?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 26, 2013)

What version of FreeBSD?  What is in /etc/make.conf?


----------



## anirudh (Apr 26, 2013)

Please find below version and /etc/make.conf

```
[cmd]bsdvm# uname -a[/cmd]
FreeBSD bsdvm 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:15:25 UTC 2012     root@obrian.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
[cmd]bsdvm# cat /etc/make.conf[/cmd]
# added by use.perl 2013-04-25 21:44:44
PERL_VERSION=5.12.4
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2013)

Upgrade to 9.1 please, 9.0 has been EoL since the end of March.


----------



## alexey_kurinnij (Apr 28, 2013)

*I also can`t install xorg*

I can't install X.org when I use `cd` to port dir and run `make install clean`. Before `make install clean` I run `make config-recursive` and `make fetch-recursive`.

The errors:

```
makekeys.c:141: error: 'struct info' has no member named 'val'
makekeys.c:214: error: 'struct info' has no member named 'val'
makekeys.c:247: error: 'struct info' has no member named 'val'
makekeys.c:250: error: 'values' undeclared (first use in this function)
makekeys.c:285: error: 'struct info' has no member named 'val'
*** [makekeys-makekeys.o] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/libX11/work/libX11-1.4.4/src/util.
*** [../src/util/makekeys] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/libX11/work/libX11-1.4.4/src.
*** [all-recursive] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/libX11/work/libX11-1.4.4.
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/libX11.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/dri.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/dri.
*** [run-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/xorg.
#
```

But `portinstall` can install X.org.

I do not have much experience with FreeBSD, but what am I doing wrong?


----------



## jozze (Apr 29, 2013)

Yup, I had a similar problem before upgrading ... now everything works perfectly, so maybe you need to refresh your world and kernel. Also, you REALLY should consider switching to svn, because it's deprecated -- those repositories are no longer being maintained: switch today and spare yourself of some headaches tomorrow (excerpt from http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=26140):


			
				&quot said:
			
		

> Its also important to mention, that sources downloaded by subversion are not compatible with the sources grabbed by csup, so once You will decide which method to use, stick with it, unless You want to download the whole FreeBSD's source tree again.



I did it like this link suggested, works perfectly:
http://koitsu.wordpress.com/2013/01/02/freebsd-csupcvsup-portsnap-and-svn/


----------



## alexey_kurinnij (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks for the links. My system is 9.1, binary updated from 9.0, but I use portsnap. Now I will use SVN. Sorry that this is not in handbook (now it contains foggy information about update system and ports).


----------

